# Quick! What goes on Pepperoni Pizza?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

The pizza is cheeseless so no flavor there. I haven't eaten pepperoni in years (like 20) so have no clue what to put on that side. I'm having Hawaiian which dd can't eat but I found safe pepperoni hence were eating pizza tonight









PS: I'm just using a thin brushing of a brushetta (sp?) sauce for the pizza sauce.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Do you mean on the pizza? I don't know what you mean by "safe" but I love baby spinach on my pizza, a few large handfuls, thinly sliced red onions, mushrooms, crushed red pepper.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
Do you mean on the pizza? I don't know what you mean by "safe" but I love baby spinach on my pizza, a few large handfuls, thinly sliced red onions, mushrooms, crushed red pepper.

My dd has to follow a special diet (see my sig) and I found a brand of uncured no crap added pepperoni slices she should be able to eat. The pizza sounds good but I don't have any spinach but maybe next time. Do you just use fresh spinach leaves?


----------



## sleepnrain (May 20, 2006)

Sorry I can't get your siggy link to work, but I love olives and green pepper with pepperoni. The sauce you mention sounds great. I also like pesto sauce mixed with tomato sauce.

HTH!

p.s. I like spinach on it too, and yes, I just use pieces of spinach leaves. They shrivel up a lot in cooking.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

for the spinach: I buy a tub of baby spinach at Whole foods, and just add handfuls to whatever I make. It shrivels right up on pizza, adding nutrients but not making it taste weird.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i like just pepperoni and cheese, or pepperoni, sausage, peppers and onions


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

I wonder if the uncheese cookbook has a nutritional yeast recipe for cheese that would work for you. I was going to suggest raw cashews but I re-checked your sig and that won't work. Most pepperoni pizza is made with just cheese and pepperoni.

I am vegan and I get deep dish pizza at a local restaurant. They make it double decker. The second layer of dough stays soft and doughy because it is sandwiched between two layers of sauce and is a little cheesy seeming. I have recreated it at home with some success. The only way to cook it without the bottom crust being overbaked and the second layer being underbaked is to lower the temp and cook longer. That may be a way to spice it up, since obviously the crust base is going to be there anyway.

I am starving all of a sudden. Maybe it's time for my 3am second dinner.


----------

